# snowboard brake



## snow.rider1

I got asked to test this system by ski patrol in Australia ( who currently use them ) , was surprised at how much easier general riding was it . No more looking for a board rack or stashing my board upside down & hoping no one knocks it over .
backcountry brake - *


----------



## ekb18c

that's too much work to put the pin back. I just rather flip it upside down or stab the snow with the tip or tail. 

Nice first post btw..


----------



## Deacon

snow.rider1 said:


> I got asked to test this system by ski patrol in Australia ( who currently use them ) , was surprised at how much easier general riding was it . No more looking for a board rack or stashing my board upside down & hoping no one knocks it over .
> backcountry brake - *


If ski patrol is currently using them, why would _they_ ask you to test them???:no2:


----------



## francium

Hmm I smell some dodgy canned meat I belive it's called :spam:


----------



## chomps1211

Deacon said:


> If ski patrol is currently using them, why would _they_ ask you to test them???:no2:


OMG!!! Surely You aren't suggesting that the OP was being less than honest in his statement that he was picked at random to test this product and is *only* posting here out of his/her genuine desire to inform us of a truly remarkable new product that He/She is in *NO* way associated with financially????? :no2: Surely you're not!!!!

Deac,…!! You are a turning into a completely cynical, sociopathically distrustful human being!  :lol:

:laughat: :cheer::cheer: :laughat:


----------



## Fewdfreak

You could get this "brake" and risk the structural integrity of your board by screwing it in and risk yourself by falling on the lil spikes OR you could just flip your board upside down so it doesn't runaway... No thanks, "snowboard spurs"... there's a snake in muh boot.

Gotta love inventions and creativity tho on things that are highly unneeded... A device like this--gotta be invented by a skiier. How have we managed all these years!? :-o


----------



## Steezus Christ

You decided to come to a snowboarding forum, where presumably everyone fucking rips which is why they are so fanatical, to tell us how to stop?! Get the fuck outta here gaper...

I wouldn't be surprised if you did get asked by Australian ski patrol, cunts can't ride for shit... took one of them like 10 mins to catch up to me and a friend when we were waiting at the bottom of a 100m run when my friend got air on a roller. We were just waiting for friends to come down when we realise the dude blowing a whistle telling us to slow down was ski patrol...


----------



## snow.rider1

Deacon said:


> If ski patrol is currently using them, why would _they_ ask you to test them???:no2:


unfortunately I have been snowboarding the same resort ( family home )
since 1984 ( back when leashes were 2 foot long & you had to do a freride test to get on the lift ) lol f$%@ I'm getting old need nap


----------



## deagol

I am thinking about doing a kickstarter campaign for something similar.. a snowboard kickstand.


----------



## cav0011

I feel like the number of people trying to sell shit inventions has dramatically increased in recent months


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> I am thinking about doing a kickstarter campaign for something similar.. a snowboard kickstand.


My prototype training wheels are due to hit the market soon.:crazy2:


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax

ekb18c said:


> that's too much work to put the pin back. I just rather flip it upside down or stab the snow with the tip or tail.
> 
> Nice first post btw..


+1

Same here...


----------



## Donutz

Generator. Like a bicycle. Little wheel pushes on the snow, generates electricity for the headlight mounted on the front of the snowboard. You know, for night riding....
:embarrased1:


----------



## Kevin137

Why fix something that isn't broken, if you are worried about your board running away, buy a $10 leash or better still, use the leash that comes with bindings like K2 supply, problem solved with NO issues or big cost... I don't get it personally...

7 years, i have never had a board run away from me, even my stepson has only ever done it once on the nursery slope, never come close again...!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Donutz said:


> Generator. Like a bicycle. Little wheel pushes on the snow, generates electricity for the headlight mounted on the front of the snowboard. You know, for night riding....
> :embarrased1:


Use friction created by snowboards base to charge a car battery you carry in your backpack.....:crazy2:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

2010 called they want their bad idea back. Snowboarding Brakes -


----------



## augie

cav0011 said:


> I feel like the number of people trying to sell shit inventions has dramatically increased in recent months


this freaking new generation, everyone can be an inventor, everyone is a entrepreneur. My neighbor owns a bar and is so sick of the daily 20 something that walks in with some 'new product' that will grow sales or get twitter followers or rate his beer taps or put menus by his urinals or introduce singles. 

IF you have an idea OP, do this
1) verify the problem you are solving exists outside your head
2) find 5-10 potential customers with this problem
3) build a prototype
4) have them use it
5) ask them to buy it right now if you make small changes based on their feedback. (iterative development)
if they won't buy it, you have a shit product or idea.
if they will buy, go ask 10 more customers that don't know you to buy it.
if those new customers don't buy it, you may have a shit product.
else, congratulations you did one successful round of product testing. most products that go to market do 3-5 rounds and then most still fail, because you've been focusing on the product this whole time and not marketing or sales or company growth.


----------



## F1EA

Great product! I'd pay serious cash for it.

In fact... Here's $1,000,000 Intrawebz Dollaz payable to your account.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

I'm gonna invent an Inventions Brake!!!!!

To stop shit like this from gettin away from their owners!!!!!


----------



## larrytbull

I'm just gonna put surfboard wax on bottom of my board, that should stop it
:computer2::computer2:


----------



## slyder

I'd hate to have that little key slapping around my boot when I need to walk around the resort :crazy2:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

slyder said:


> I'd hate to have that little key slapping around my boot when I need to walk around the resort :crazy2:


I'd hate to have that thing fall out when ya on some sketchy iced up chute!!!!!

Or machin through the trees!!!!!


----------



## slyder

wonder if the pow is deep or wet enough if it would pull it out. There was no locking mechanism to keep it from coming out. 
Tree branch could easily snag that bitch and pop it out. 

Just chat since non of use would actually sport one of these anyways :topicsucks:


----------



## radiomuse210

Mizu Kuma said:


> I'd hate to have that thing fall out when ya on some sketchy iced up chute!!!!!
> 
> Or machin through the trees!!!!!


Bwahaha can you imagine the epic slam that would result from that? :rofl4::injured:


----------



## slyder

another solution to a non exist problem.


----------



## Manicmouse

larrytbull said:


> I'm just gonna put surfboard wax on bottom of my board, that should stop it
> :computer2::computer2:


Thread win. Wax your snowboard to stop it moving lol


----------



## snow.rider1

cav0011 said:


> I feel like the number of people trying to sell shit inventions has dramatically increased in recent months


same thing was said about ski brakes !


----------



## snow.rider1

same was said about ski brakes ! 
the problem with current leashes is they are too short to carry your board & you have to disconnect your leash to carry your board . resort liability law makes the snowboarder 
100% liable if the board becomes a runaway ! not a problem if you have some rich parent to pay for your mistake


----------



## Mizu Kuma

snow.rider1 said:


> same thing was said about ski brakes !


Yeah, and just look at the wankers that bought those things!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

snow.rider1 said:


> same was said about ski brakes !
> the problem with current leashes is they are too short to carry your board & you have to disconnect your leash to carry your board . resort liability law makes the snowboarder
> 100% liable if the board becomes a runaway ! not a problem if you have some rich parent to pay for your mistake


Once again 100% trying to solve a problem that doesn't effect the masses. Your idea is fucking stupid, you by using it are fucking stupid. Suck a big fat bag of dicks and then shove them up your ass till it expands causing your fecal matter to mix with your blood pumping its vile putrid filth into your blood system till you die. Seriously fuck off and die.


----------



## chomps1211

snow.rider1 said:


> …..resort liability law makes the snowboarder
> 100% liable if the board becomes a runaway! *not a problem if you have some rich parent to pay for your education so you don't grow up to be such a retard that you let your board become a runaway!*


*Fixed that for Ya!!!*
:thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife

snow.rider1 said:


> I got asked to test this system by ski patrol in Australia ( who currently use them ) , was surprised at how much easier general riding was it . No more looking for a board rack or stashing my board upside down & hoping no one knocks it over .


suicide is the only honorable path left for you. take it.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yeah, and just look at the wankers that bought those things!!!!!


That'll do me. If there was a thread for Post of the Week that'd be at the top of the list. :laughat:


----------



## slyder

I haven't traveled much but "NOT ONE" of the resorts in my small state that Ive been to require leashes. 

Are leashes still required at some resorts?


----------



## chomps1211

slyder said:


> I haven't traveled much but "NOT ONE" of the resorts in my small state that Ive been to require leashes.
> 
> Are leashes still required at some resorts?


Actually, by law in MI. you are supposed to have a leash on at every resort. I only saw it enforced once at Crystal Mt. They actually forced me to buy a leash after I purchased my lift ticket and before they would let me on the lift! :dunno: 

I did what everyone did,… I attached it to my binding and then attached it to my binding! No that's not a typo,.. It wasn't attached to _me_ at all, just looped on my binders so they could see I had it! 

Never been bothered or required at any other MI resort, but I keep one with me in case I get that NooB Snow Carnie!


----------



## Deacon

THIS. most resorts REQUIRE it, few enforce it. Cuz it's dumb. The only time my front foot is out of my binding is at break time.


----------



## lancemanly424

augie said:


> this freaking new generation, everyone can be an inventor, everyone is a entrepreneur. My neighbor owns a bar and is so sick of the daily 20 something that walks in with some 'new product' that will grow sales or get twitter followers or rate his beer taps or put menus by his urinals or introduce singles.
> 
> IF you have an idea OP, do this
> 1) verify the problem you are solving exists outside your head
> 2) find 5-10 potential customers with this problem
> 3) build a prototype
> 4) have them use it
> 5) ask them to buy it right now if you make small changes based on their feedback. (iterative development)
> if they won't buy it, you have a shit product or idea.
> if they will buy, go ask 10 more customers that don't know you to buy it.
> if those new customers don't buy it, you may have a shit product.
> else, congratulations you did one successful round of product testing. most products that go to market do 3-5 rounds and then most still fail, because you've been focusing on the product this whole time and not marketing or sales or company growth.


Business Model Canvas!


----------



## chomps1211

Deacon said:


> THIS. most resorts REQUIRE it, few enforce it. Cuz it's dumb. *The only time my front foot is out of my binding is at break time*.


Oh, I've had to unstrap a few times mid hill for one reason or another,.. I have even witnessed a snowboard or two head off down a run without the rider,.. (Not mine, mind you,.. but OP's)

However,.. despite their _supposed_ built in brakes? Skiers aren't required to leash their skis, and I have seen *100 times* as many skis sailing down the hills unattended than I have snowboards!! 

Dumb,..? _U Betcha_ it's dumb!


----------



## mojo maestro

I love when you see a skier looking for a "lost" ski after cartwheeling downhill in knee deep pow.


----------



## radiomuse210

snow.rider1 said:


> same was said about ski brakes !
> the problem with current leashes is they are too short to carry your board & you have to disconnect your leash to carry your board . resort liability law makes the snowboarder
> 100% liable if the board becomes a runaway ! not a problem if you have some rich parent to pay for your mistake


Really it's not that difficult to find a board rack or stick the damn thing in the snow. The only times I have unstrapped the board from me while on the slope (or at the top of the slope rather) is to fix a boot. And I'm not an idiot, so I know how to do that without putting myself in a position where I'm going to lose my board. I've seen only a couple runaway boards in my entire time riding - and those boards belonged to complete noobs who probably wouldn't be purchasing a brake anyway. Most definitely skis have the higher chance of running away after they pop off in a crash.

PLUS i feel like you have a bigger chance of wiping out due to that pin coming loose than you have losing a board. I get people want to come up with ideas and be able to sell it and make the big bucks - but make a product that people actually NEED. Then you'll be able to build a business on it. And don't come to forums where people are experienced riders and try to pretend you just happened to test this product. C'mon. You WILL get called out. :RantExplode:


----------



## snowklinger

*Many Emus will be harmed!*

I lost a brand new board at the top of the park a few years ago, it took off like a motherfucker and went pretty far and got all jacked up. I'm glad it didn't hit anyone, sure wish I had had a brake!

Never seen it happen to anyone else ever, so I'm going with the usual "I'm just a retard" theory, which works.

Product sucks, like alot. 

Even if it was something that was needed (it isn't), the engineering and design are terribad and useless.

I'm going to start a kickstarter for a kickstarter for my snowboard (sneak peek: parts include an f150 starter motor, an emu and a bunch of bdsm gear, stay tuned!)

*snowboard kickstarter kickstarter inspired by BA's famous fuckstarter (mine will be backwards compatible with faces so you can start shit when theres no snow)


----------



## hardasacatshead

Emu's are incredibly underrated in the snow. I'm in klinger.


----------



## lab49232

To hell with leashes being required, how about lap bars? Does your state require them? Have the resorts I grew up riding didn't even have them then my first ride in NY on opening day ski patrol came up and start yelling at me to that they would yank my season pass when they saw me not using one, It was only after they finished yelling for 5 minutes that I finaly convinced them I had never ridden in NY and that resorts I was use to didn't even have them and I had no idea they were required.


----------



## Kevin137

snow.rider1 said:


> the problem with current leashes is they are too short to carry your board & you have to disconnect your leash to carry your board. *resort liability law makes the snowboarder 100% liable* if the board becomes a runaway ! not a problem if you have some rich parent to pay for your mistake


Not where i am, you can do what you like and you will never get sued... Because you simply can't sue people... Gotta love Norway...  And it still manages to be full of sensible people, i don't get that...!


----------



## 2hellnbak

Fewdfreak said:


> there's a snake in muh boot.


I haven't heard that in a LOOONG time lol, thank you for the laugh :laughat2:


----------



## NovoRei

Wow, genius.

Do they sheep to US? Where can I buy one?


----------



## freshy

A solution looking for a problem.


----------



## td.1000

I'll only buy if it comes with one of those black and white infomercial scenes showing someone who sucks at flipping his board upside down when not using it.


----------



## radiomuse210

td.1000 said:


> I'll only buy if it comes with one of those black and white infomercial scenes showing someone who sucks at flipping his board upside down when not using it.


"where did I park my car? oh nooo"

This is a good example of making a solution for problems that really don't exist for any competent human. 

The cling wrap one was my favorite. :laugh:


----------



## madmax

BurtonAvenger said:


> 2010 called they want their bad idea back. Snowboarding Brakes -


They are literally the same design. Did they buy the crappy specs to try and bring it back?

Australians are crazy mf'ers, but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## snow.rider1

*backcountry leash only 16 grams 40cm extended*


www.backcountrybrake.com


----------



## mojo maestro

Leashes are for dogs and gimps.


----------



## Donutz

Is a _back-country_ leash different somehow?


----------



## poutanen

snow.rider1 said:


> the problem with current leashes is they are too short to carry your board & you have to disconnect your leash to carry your board.


Leashes!?! Who the hell still uses a leash!?!

In the mid 90's I stared using one of those 6" cell phone clips as a "leash" just in case the lifties gave me a hard time. Haven't used one or been asked in probably about 15 years. Funny enough our patrol manual still talks about them.

Now I'm probably one of the few people that actually needs to take off my board when I'm not at the bottom of the hill, and we already have a solution for that: Ice screw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The best inventions are tweaks to existing ideas that solve a problem. Not a retarded device that invents a problem!

Good tweak on an existing invention? Roll of toilet paper... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper


----------



## 2hellnbak

snow.rider1 said:


> www.backcountrybrake.com




NOW THAT IS GENIUS! You sir need a medal or an award or something. I'm sure dumbody will give you one....


----------



## Manicmouse

Donutz said:


> Is a _back-country_ leash different somehow?


only 16 grams!!!!


----------

